# The Sopranos - "Cold Stones" OAD: week of 5-21-2006 *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Decent episode.

The Vito issue is wrapped up, though the end of the show leaves the issue of his family (kids) wondering about what really had happened out there for everyone to think about.

Sil and his pal really did a number on the guy that was 'breakin' balls' and it sets us all up for (hopefully) a bigger fight down the road with Phil.


The scenes with Carm in Paris were nice, and even the discussion with Dr. Melfi tonite sort of led us somewhere (with A.J. forced off to work).


Sadly only one episode left before the break  But at least there will be 8 new episodes next year.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Poor AJ ........................"Isn't that outside. It's cold "


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Man, this one was dark. Broke my heart to see Adrianna & Cosette in Carm's dream.

I *loved* Tony laying down the law to AJ. I thought he would do it when he came upon AJ in the "chit-chat room".


----------



## Kylep (Feb 14, 2003)

"I should have borrowed money from him" Then the shot of the guy who did.

That killed me!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Kylep said:


> "I should have borrowed money from him" Then the shot of the guy who did.
> 
> That killed me!


Nothing like hoping someone will bite the dust so you don't have to repay them.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Schedule doesn't show a new episode next week. When's the last one for this season due?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

2 weeks I think.


phox


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

AJ needed a new windshield anyway. A windshield that can have a hole like that put in it definitely needs replacing.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Schedule doesn't show a new episode next week. When's the last one for this season due?


I think they take a breather on Memorial Day weekend. So probably the first Sunday of June, June 4th, from what I can see at hbo.com.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Not that it matters between tivo and on demand, but next week they are showing the previous 3 episodes, including this one.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So was Carmella hallucinating in the church when she saw the statues of the Madonna and Child with the Child giving her the finger? Or is it me that's hallucinating? I went back and freeze-framed that shot several times, and it sure looked like it.

Paris is beautiful, even in the rain. I got to get there someday.


----------



## mrwalker66 (Mar 1, 2006)

when carmela was in the church in paris, i expected the guy scraping around the window to turn around and be furio. he kind of looked like him from behind. as she had said earlier, we are in paris and no one knows who we are...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> So was Carmella hallucinating in the church when she saw the statues of the Madonna and Child with the Child giving her the finger? Or is it me that's hallucinating? I went back and freeze-framed that shot several times, and it sure looked like it.


Even worse, there was a scene with Jesus giving Carm the Shocker!


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, a twofer in the murder department tonight! :up: All in all a pretty decent episode.

Can the construction job be AJs stepping stone into his father's line of work? I can see him getting into a fight a killing someone, or maybe lifting supplies or equipment to sell to support his Cristal habit.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Please please please please please please pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease Tony! When AJ doesn't show up for his job, KICK HIS A$$!

That was sad seeing Vito's kids reading the paper.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW, I forget but isn't Patsy providing information to the FBI? I vaguely recall seeing him flip but I don't think much has been made of it lately. Or am I completely off-base?


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

My Tivo clipped the end. What happened with the guy looking at the photographs?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

skanter said:


> My Tivo clipped the end. What happened with the guy looking at the photographs?


Not much. He's like "Hey, I know this guy! I shot pics of him for 'SlimFast' [or whatever the diet Vito was on was called]". Then he pulls out his portfolio and says "See?" and the camera cuts to a shot of the picture of a smiling Vito wearing his old "fat" pants. Then credits.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Loved when Silvio jumped on the back of soon-to-be-dead guy. You don't often get to see him lose it like that.
Adrianna looked beautiful in the new clothing- much nicer than Jersey skankwear.
Poor Vito's kids.
Phil coming out of the closet was hysterical.

Anyone else think Carm was wanting to leave Tony and stay in Paris?


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

We know the storyline with Tony stranded in Costa Mesa is supposed to represent Tony stuck in purgatory, almost being lured into hell. Did anyone else get the sense that Carmella in Paris might represent her being in heaven? There were many shots of her looking up in awe at busts of the cherubs/angels, and she saw the same type of "white light" (revolving light beacon) Tony saw in Costa Mesa. Not to mention her sighting of Adrianna, happy and reunited with the dog Chris smothered a season or two ago.

Maybe an indication that while Tony is destined for hell...Carmella not so much?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

A better episode than what has been on of late, but still dissappointing that it took them so long to build to this. Now there is only one episode left, not what you expect after a 2 year lay off. I liked all of the Tony scenes but Carmella in Paris=yawn. AJ really needs to get his ass kicked. 

On a non story related note, could any of you HD viewers chime in here? The first scene when Carmela and Tony are yelling at AJ, when it ends there is a long shot of the room. At least on my SD viewing one of the walls in the back right, the one with the palladium window and the red curtains beneath it, looked like a horrible high school play quality painted flat back drop. Was that just a trick of the eye or was the set really that bad? Seemed very out of place for a show that has a really high production value.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

busyba said:


> BTW, I forget but isn't Patsy providing information to the FBI? I vaguely recall seeing him flip but I don't think much has been made of it lately. Or am I completely off-base?


I think I know who you're thinking of. Patsy looks a lot like the guy who keeled over and died inside the FBI lady's car. That was your FBI informant -- not Patsy.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Phil coming out of the closet in Vito's room was great. The shot of the guy who borrowed money was interesting. From his reaction it is implied he got the $20 grand and is now in the clear. Did Tony get his $200 grand from Vito?

Why couldn't Phil fall asleep?

Next week is a 3 episode recap leading up to the last episode on June 4th.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

busyba said:


> Not much. He's like "Hey, I know this guy! I shot pics of him for 'SlimFast' [or whatever the diet Vito was on was called]". Then he pulls out his portfolio and says "See?" and the camera cuts to a shot of the picture of a smiling Vito wearing his old "fat" pants. Then credits.


It was probably intended as a poignant contrast of Vito's fortunes this season. At the beginning he was on top of the world, proud of having lost all that weight, taking control of his life, he became very motivated 'career' wise and looked forward to possibly replacing Tony as boss, but then he got caught at the gay bar and it all ended there. Vito started out great, but ended in disgrace, lying dead and beaten in a motel room. 

Phil, btw, was way out of line whacking one of Tony's captains. Phil's gotta be made to pay for that. We'll see how this plays out.

Edit: I'll add that from Phil's point of view (Tony B), Tony takes way too long to mete out justice. Phil didn't want to wait for Tony to do the "right thing" this time around.


----------



## G8rMan (May 26, 2005)

Seems like the guy that killed Phil's guy with Silvio(Carlo?) is in the closet, too. He was the most vocal about offing Vito, and it seemed like the dead guy was needling him for a reason.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

G8rMan said:


> Seems like the guy that killed Phil's guy with Silvio(Carlo?) is in the closet, too. He was the most vocal about offing Vito, and it seemed like the dead guy was needling him for a reason.


Maybe Carlo had some secret "activities" while in prison that that guy knew about.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Figaro said:


> On a non story related note, could any of you HD viewers chime in here? The first scene when Carmela and Tony are yelling at AJ, when it ends there is a long shot of the room. At least on my SD viewing one of the walls in the back right, the one with the palladium window and the red curtains beneath it, looked like a horrible high school play quality painted flat back drop. Was that just a trick of the eye or was the set really that bad? Seemed very out of place for a show that has a really high production value.


I have HD and I actually mentioned that to my wife. It did look like it was a poorly painted background


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Maybe Carlo had some secret "activities" while in prison that that guy knew about.


Yeah, but "you get a pass for that."


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I enjoyed the episode, but the scenes of Carm in Paris were a huge yawn. What was the point? To remind us that Carm is unhappy? Do we need to be reminded of that...again?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Continuity nitpick: In the dinner scene with Carm and Roe, the wine glasses went from almost empty to half full as the camera was going back and forth between perspectives.


Sil must be watching CSI - he was concerned about DNA evidence in the "work area."

I was surprised that Tony wasn't pissed at AJ for having his friend drinking in the house, and, even worse, clearly knowing who Tony was. You'd think that would be a pretty bad transgression to share that info.


----------



## Daytona24 (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to love the Sopranos, now its just like a bad car wreck, you just have to keep watching. This 1 episode then a 6 month break to the last 8 episodes? Whats the sense? Sure HBO wants to stretch out the series but they do have at least Deadwood, Rome and Big Love among others to fall back on. 

With this incredibly slow buildup to however this show will end, by January I will have forgotten everything that happened in the past half season.

This show needs to launch in January blasting out of the gate and keep the action and intensity high for 8 weeks, otherwise it will be an amazing bore fest to the end.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

At first I thought Tony was having another panic attack while driving................


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> At first I thought Tony was having another panic attack while driving................


Oh yeah, almost forgot about that. That was pretty funny and a nice bit of misdirection given what was going on at that point in the story.

I'm guessing his lady friend would be capable of the proverbial 'suck the chrome off....'


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> At first I thought Tony was having another panic attack while driving................


spoiler from the movie crash



Spoiler



I had just watched Crash for the first time right before watching sopranos. So I watched two things where a guy driving the car was getting a treat. What are the odds


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

KRS said:


> ...I was surprised that Tony wasn't pissed at AJ for having his friend drinking in the house, ...


Oh I think he's plenty pissed.
He's gone from yelling and screaming at AJ to a quiet whisper in his ear; "Don't put me to the test." Somehow the quiet threat is always a little more frightening than a raving one.
But I don't think AJ's going to get the message any more than Jackie Jr. did.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm shocked that many of you liked this ep...my wife and I thought it had lasted more than an hour when we checked the time and saw that it was only half gone...between Carm and Melphi, we were bored to tears... 

everything was predictable except for the murder of the guy who was breaking balls... 

btw: he was giving that guy a hard time because this is the guy that took over Vito's crew...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

My favorite quote of the night, regarding AJ getting fired from Blockbuster Video:

"they got Rheses monkeys working there!"  Classic!

AJ is such a total loser.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

AJ is under 21 right? He was there w/ a girl and his buddy, and it looked like they were drinking jager

Edit: Must be 21 since he's going to the clubs and such


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I noticed when AJ was complaining about the $500 bottles of Cristal and the two bottle minimum, Carmela didn't ask what he did with the money she gave him for the new suit.

Earth to Carmela: Your son is a *loser!*


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I think I know who you're thinking of. Patsy looks a lot like the guy who keeled over and died inside the FBI lady's car. That was your FBI informant -- not Patsy.


I knew about the old guy, but for some reason I thought Patsy had flipped as well. I guess I'm just misremembering.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

I had a Tony Wonder from Arrested Development flashback when Phil appeared out of the closet. I wonder how long he had to wait in there to make his big entrance 

Unless the last episode coming up is mind-boggling out of this world, I'll have a hard time being content with this half of the final season. It's still good TV and it won't keep me from looking forward to the remaining eight episodes, but I did give it high hopes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Personally, I'm thrilled the Vito storyline is over. It was a good concept that they seemed to stretch out way tooooo long. One more phone call to "Jonny Cakes" would have put me over the edge.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I also thought it was funny and I think intentional that they were showing all of this beautiful stuff in Paris and then they cut the the strip club where the first thing they say is make sure you get the sh!t off her t!ts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Personally, I'm thrilled the Vito storyline is over.


Oh, I don't think it's over by a long shot. I think there's still a whole gang war to be sparked by it.

But I agree that it's a good thing that Vito's participation in the Vito storyline is over.

Unless he becomes a ghost... :shudder:


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought the "Hey, I got room for another guy in here" picture of Vito was almost as funny as Phil coming out of the closet.  
(What was that mattress clenching about anyway?)


Is Tony on Flomax? The Bimbo didn't have much to spit out!


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

I guess they're "going to the mattresses"! That is not what Tony wanted.

Phil's dramatic entrance out of the closet was pretty amusing.

I must have missed it, what does the "Cold Stones" title refer to?

Matt


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I'm shocked that many of you liked this ep...my wife and I thought it had lasted more than an hour when we checked the time and saw that it was only half gone...between Carm and Melphi, we were bored to tears...
> 
> everything was predictable except for the murder of the guy who was breaking balls...


I agree, it seems like they threw in 45 seconds of gratuitous violence to spice up a rather mundane episode. After 2 years they seem to be going through the motions.

It appears that Tony feels he is losing control or just feeling inadequate and I thought his lashing out at AJ was his only way of feeling in control. He seems to have lost the "killer instinct" and his decisiveness.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Was Tony using a silver Motorloa Razr phone?


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

KenDC said:


> I also thought it was funny and I think intentional that they were showing all of this beautiful stuff in Paris and then they cut the the strip club where the first thing they say is make sure you get the sh!t off her t!ts.


That was my favorite line of the episode as well.

It was one of a few Paris/New Jersey contrasts I noticed. One (I believe) went from the guy doing restoration work in the cathedral in Paris to the bit about cleaning the sign outside the Bada Bing. The other contrast that stuck out was the one where they went from Carmella and Rose eating in the incredibly fancy restaurant to Sil sweeping something up from the kitchen floor of the back room in the store and saying something like "These definitely look like rat turds."


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

KRS said:


> Was Tony using a silver Motorloa Razr phone?


Yup. The silver Razr is all over the place. President Logan uses one when he calls Romano.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Kylep said:


> "I should have borrowed money from him" Then the shot of the guy who did.


He must have been the guy who tipped off Phil's gang. I doubt that Vito was carrying $20K at the grocery store, so they must have had another meeting to exchange the cash. The guy who borrowed the money must have had somebody else there to tail Vito to the motel, then tell Phil where he was.

And I think Tony was pissed about Vito because he didn't have time to get the $200K from him before he got whacked.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> And I think Tony was pissed about Vito because he didn't have time to get the $200K from him before he got whacked.


I assUmed that the money Tony gave to Carm before her trip was the Vito money.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I assUmed that the money Tony gave to Carm before her trip was the Vito money.


That would have required another meeting between Tony & Vito that wasn't shown. I don't think that's very likely.

And on HD, I could see that each bundle was labeled $5,000, for a 3-bundle total of $15,000. That's just walking-around money for Tony.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Phil taking the initiative and killing one of Tony's captains cannot be justified...I was shocked at the reaction of Tony's crew...

but we did learn that (I forget his name now) is still the boss, even though he is in jail and pleaded guilty...

another contrast between Paris and NJ: wasn't there a sign with a pig on it in Paris?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Phil taking the initiative and killing one of Tony's captains cannot be justified...I was shocked at the reaction of Tony's crew...
> 
> but we did learn that (I forget his name now) is still the boss, even though he is in jail and pleaded guilty...
> 
> another contrast between Paris and NJ: wasn't there a sign with a pig on it in Paris?


Wasn't the Parisian pig walking on two feet and the Satriale's sign has a porcine quadriped? Four legs good...
Just what I'd expect from those darn liberal, lefties writing this show!


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Very slow boring episode if you ask me. I think I must have skipped or FFed thru about half of it. All the shrink stuff, all the Carm on vacation, etc.... Hope the finale is better than this.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

One thing that truly surprised me was Vito's sudden appearance at Tony's mall table. I uttered "Holy ****" completely without thinking. I couldn't believe what I was seeing!  I didn't believe Vito would be that bold. I totally didn't see that coming.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I initially thought that Tony had tipped Phil off about Vito's whereabouts. 

As it went on, it seemed like Tony had nothing to do with setting up Vito. This 2nd version is correct, right?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jradford said:


> I initially thought that Tony had tipped Phil off about Vito's whereabouts.
> 
> As it went on, it seemed like Tony had nothing to do with setting up Vito. This 2nd version is correct, right?


I just assumed it was the previously unshown person that borrowed 20k from Vito and who undoubtably knew he'd never have to repay with just one phone call to Phil and company...

I thought the stabbing was very Goodfellas-like, brought back the trunk scene for me anyway...


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> I thought the stabbing was very Goodfellas-like, brought back the trunk scene for me anyway...


You'll recall who was in the trunk, of course... Mr. Billy Batts!
























In fact, the "I'm just breakin' balls" line is taken from that scene as well.

Now go home and get your shine box!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

KRS said:


> Continuity nitpick: In the dinner scene with Carm and Roe, the wine glasses went from almost empty to half full as the camera was going back and forth between perspectives.


Then the waiter asks "More Wine?", you hear the bottle clink against the glasses, but when it shows them again, they are emptier then they were before they were filled, but the water glasses had more in them.

phox


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

The restaurant in France is called (and I'm going to totally misspell this) Pie de Cochan...or foot of the Pig. It's somewhat famous as I understand it


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Paperboy2003 said:


> The restaurant in France is called (and I'm going to totally misspell this) Pie de Cochan...or foot of the Pig. It's somewhat famous as I understand it


*au pied de cochon*


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> I thought the "Hey, I got room for another guy in here" picture of Vito was almost as funny as Phil coming out of the closet.


Pretty funny - I hadn't caught either of those jokes. Thanks!


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

skanter said:


> My Tivo clipped the end. What happened with the guy looking at the photographs?


Ummm...can anyone tell me what happened at the very end?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

skanter said:


> My Tivo clipped the end. What happened with the guy looking at the photographs?





skanter said:


> Ummm...can anyone tell me what happened at the very end?





busyba said:


> Not much. He's like "Hey, I know this guy! I shot pics of him for 'SlimFast' [or whatever the diet Vito was on was called]". Then he pulls out his portfolio and says "See?" and the camera cuts to a shot of the picture of a smiling Vito wearing his old "fat" pants. Then credits.


Answered back on page 1 of the thread when you asked the first time.

Post #18, right under your post #17.

phox


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

C'mon Skanter, pay attention! 

Matt


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

busyba said:


> Not much. He's like "Hey, I know this guy! I shot pics of him for 'SlimFast' [or whatever the diet Vito was on was called]". Then he pulls out his portfolio and says "See?" and the camera cuts to a shot of the picture of a smiling Vito wearing his old "fat" pants. Then credits.


Thanks! TCF software usually emails me about additions to subscribed threads -- it didn't this time, and i missed reply. Sorry...

Interestingly -- I looked at the next recorded program (you know how it shows a second of previous program before playing) -- and saw a second of the end which showed the pic of Vito with the oversized pants. I guess that was the last onscreen shot?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Who was the big fat dude that Silvio and the other guy killed? Did he work for Phil? If so, why did he bring money for Tony to Satriale's? You've got to be a total dope to continually needle a guy standing next to a knife.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Who was the big fat dude that Silvio and the other guy killed? Did he work for Phil? If so, why did he bring money for Tony to Satriale's? You've got to be a total dope to continually needle a guy standing next to a knife.


we don't know...but it's a good bet that he:

1. works for Phil 
2. Was bringing money to Tony (since they have a lot of joint ventures) 
3. feels that Phil and him now have the upper hand because they killed one of Tony's captains and Tony can't do anything about it 
4. was dead wrong  about how much he can break their balls about it and get away with it...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Phil: "I loved him like a brother-in-law"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

InterMurph said:


> That would have required another meeting between Tony & Vito that wasn't shown. I don't think that's very likely.
> 
> And on HD, I could see that each bundle was labeled $5,000, for a 3-bundle total of $15,000. That's just walking-around money for Tony.


I didn't mean he gave _all_ the money to Carm... but he was feeling generous since he had come into some unexpected cash.

And I think it's possible that Vito sent the money to Tony off-camera. It's not like there hasn't been off-camera action before.

/shrugs


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> we don't know...but it's a good bet that he:
> 
> 1. works for Phil


We know he works for Phil. He was one fo the guys who beat Vito to death in the hotel room.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Phil: "I loved him like a brother-in-law"


Yeah, that was a great line.

Most of the show was a snoozefest though. I watched about half the Carm in Gay Paree scenes but after a while it was clear they were just filler and I ended up FF'ing them.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> He must have been the guy who tipped off Phil's gang. I doubt that Vito was carrying $20K at the grocery store, so they must have had another meeting to exchange the cash. The guy who borrowed the money must have had somebody else there to tail Vito to the motel, then tell Phil where he was.


Good call! I was wondering how Phil found out where Vito was hiding.

"How's the toast over there?"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Vito was not that stupid...why would he take a guy back to his hiding place to lend him money?

Phil found out where he was hiding because he was actively looking for him...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

One time, just one time I want to see Tony cave AJ's chest in. I want to see Foreman vs. Frazier with AJ being Joe Frazier flying through the air.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> One time, just one time I want to see Tony cave AJ's chest in. I want to see Foreman vs. Frazier with AJ being Joe Frazier flying through the air.


I think it would be more like Foreman vs. Steve Buscemi...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was a pretty good episode, but how many times did they have to show Carm staring up at the Paris' sites in amazement. I was yelling at the screen "Enough already, I get the point!" Sometimes I think they try and hammer home points way too much!! 

The other shame of it is that AJ reminds me too much of my son. I think a lot of kids that age with so much at their fingertips just take the easy (and lazy) way out these days. It's so easy to hang out with your friends, spend hours on the internet and glom off of Mom and Dad. I've gone to the point of shutting the power off in his room to make him DO something. I'm hoping Tony can give me some ideas how to handle him...LOL (Actually, my son has a really good part time job. He just needs to get off his kiester and ask for full time and get into the management program).

I must have missed it but I didn't realize that was Adriana with the poodle. I only caught Drea De Mateo in the credits before I realized it.

I knew they would wind up the series with a gang war. It just seemed natural and it seemed to be leading up to it based on the hatred Phil has for Tony. 

Anyone also notice there's a lot less of Chrissy this year? Seems he was the focal point of only two episodes, the one where he goes to Hollywood and the one where he's going to have the baby and falls off the wagan big time.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmmm...was the Carlos scene lifted or inspired by a scene in Goodfellas?

In Goodfellas - a made Gambino guy comes over and starts laying into Joe Pesci's character (who is in another family) claiming that he is just "busting his baXXX" in front of other members of Pesci's "family". (just like Sunday)

Everything dies down, and the Gambino guy starts into Pesci again and they politely ask him to shut the hell up again. The Gambino guy says he is just "bustin his balxxx again". (just like Sunday - almost exact words too)

Everything is quiet again, and the Gambino guy makes yet another crack at Pesci and eventually he snaps and kills the Gambino guy. Subsequently, they don't want their boss to know it happened either. 

Hmmmm. Either the writers were inspired, or this seems to happen a lot in that culture.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> Hmmmm. Either the writers were inspired, or this seems to happen a lot in that culture.


I think a clue is the fact that Billy Batts, the victim in Goodfellas, was played by Frank Vincent, who also plays Phil Leotardo:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4053577&&#post4053577


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

A line that came to my mind when Tonys crew found about Vito: *THEY* cant do this to our pledges, only *WE* can do this our pledges .

But the funniest line of the show and one of the better delivered lines was Silvios buddy saying: Silvio hit him first. And it was more about how he said it, it was like two kids who just got caught hitting a ball through a window.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> The other shame of it is that AJ reminds me too much of my son. I think a lot of kids that age with so much at their fingertips just take the easy (and lazy) way out these days. It's so easy to hang out with your friends, spend hours on the internet and glom off of Mom and Dad. I've gone to the point of shutting the power off in his room to make him DO something. I'm hoping Tony can give me some ideas how to handle him...LOL (Actually, my son has a really good part time job. He just needs to get off his kiester and ask for full time and get into the management program).


Does your son work at Blockbuster?
"How the f*&k do you get fired from Blockbuster? They got Rheses monkeys working as managers!" LOL


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it would be more like Foreman vs. Steve Buscemi...


More like Butterbean vs. Macaulay Culkin


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The scenes in paris were terribly boring and really strange. Almost like they only had 30 minutes of episode and elongated it with excruciatingly long scenes of carm just looking around at random stuff.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Vito was not that stupid...why would he take a guy back to his hiding place to lend him money?


Nobody said he took the guy back to his hiding place. In fact, one sharp-eyed viewer wrote:



InterMurph said:


> He must have been the guy who tipped off Phil's gang. I doubt that Vito was carrying $20K at the grocery store, so they must have had another meeting to exchange the cash. The guy who borrowed the money must have had somebody else there to tail Vito to the motel, then tell Phil where he was.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> I think a clue is the fact that Billy Batts, the victim in Goodfellas, was played by Frank Vincent, who also plays Phil Leotardo:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4053577&&#post4053577


Ack! Good catch. Sorry I missed the post. I am glad that I wasn't the only one that caught the similarities!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it would be more like Foreman vs. Steve Buscemi...


If you've ever seen the Foreman vs. Frazier fight (or the Foreman vs Kenny Norton fight) it might as well have been Foreman vs. Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> Nobody said he took the guy back to his hiding place. In fact, one sharp-eyed viewer wrote:


yep...saw that post...not saying anything bad but a much more plausible answer is Phil put out the word that he's looking for some guy and some low-life who works at the motel made a couple of hundred bucks the easy way...

any guess is just as good as the other...that was my point...


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

6079 Smith W said:


> That was my favorite line of the episode as well.
> 
> It was one of a few Paris/New Jersey contrasts I noticed. One (I believe) went from the guy doing restoration work in the cathedral in Paris to the bit about cleaning the sign outside the Bada Bing. The other contrast that stuck out was the one where they went from Carmella and Rose eating in the incredibly fancy restaurant to Sil sweeping something up from the kitchen floor of the back room in the store and saying something like "These definitely look like rat turds."


Not to mention the neon pig in Paris.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

One thing that I found a bit odd was the fact that Vito was so broke that he had to do what must have been ~$10/hour handy man job. Yet he had at least ¼ of million stashed away in NJ. A $50k could have last him a couple of years, freeloading off the fireman


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That would require him to go back to NJ to get it apparently. Also, another reason for the job was boredom.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> That would require him to go back to NJ to get it apparently. Also, another reason for the job was boredom.


But he had an *eye* for fine *antiques*!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Timbeau said:


> Most of the show was a snoozefest though. I watched about half the Carm in Gay Paree scenes but after a while it was clear they were just filler and I ended up FF'ing them.


How is it "clear" that they were "just filler" when you have not watched the entire series yet? How can you know anything about it if you fastfoward through it? How do you know what you missed? This is a very long story arc with lots of important details that are doled out bit by bit over the years. Much of this stuff people claim is "boring" or "filler" is going to lead to future story plots or is part of ongoing themes.

Reading the comments in here I sometimes wonder how many Type A Personalities or AADD types we have here.  The Sopranos was never intended to be just a gangster series and nothing more. They have artistic pretensions.  Pay attention!  Or don't. You won't miss what you never see. 

Edit: just to be clear, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. I'm just amused at how we can all watch the same thing and have totally opposite reactions. I got a lot out of the Paris scenes. For instance how Carm really is not your typical mafia wife, unlike her friend (and in answer to an earlier question someone asked, the "cold stones" in the title might refer to the stones of Paris and all the dead past generations that Carm is thinking about)...and that little dream sequence: "someone should tell your friend that she is dead". That's certainly going to come back later, if the writers are anywhere near as competent with future episodes as they have been with past episodes. So I liked the episode. To each his own though.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

dmdeane said:


> How is it "clear" that they were "just filler" when you have not watched the entire series yet? How can you know anything about it if you fastfoward through it? How do you know what you missed? This is a very long story arc with lots of important details that are doled out bit by bit over the years. Much of this stuff people claim is "boring" or "filler" is going to lead to future story plots or is part of ongoing themes.
> 
> Reading the comments in here I sometimes wonder how many Type A Personalities or AADD types we have here.  The Sopranos was never intended to be just a gangster series and nothing more. They have artistic pretensions.  Pay attention!  Or don't. You won't miss what you never see.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. I'm just amused at how we can all watch the same thing and have totally opposite reactions. I got a lot out of the Paris scenes. For instance how Carm really is not your typical mafia wife, unlike her friend (and in answer to an earlier question someone asked, the "cold stones" in the title might refer to the stones of Paris and all the dead past generations that Carm is thinking about)...and that little dream sequence: "someone should tell your friend that she is dead". That's certainly going to come back later, if the writers are anywhere near as competent with future episodes as they have been with past episodes. So I liked the episode. To each his own though.


I think you are missing something. What all the bored people are chapped about is the fact that we know exactly how finite this series now is. When one takes into consideration all off the plot lines from the past seasons that have just been dropped, it's a little disconcerting to see the last season's plots wandering seemingly aimlessly all over the place. I don't think anyone wants nothing but mob violence, we just want to see a coherent story arc. The show has lacked that for a couple of seasons now. On a personal level I have come to except that Chase is going to continue to masturbate in his supposed prose and never wrap things up. I would just be content to stop seeing Edie Falcos overwrought acting. There needs to be a "Carmela cries and hyperventilates" drinking game.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> How is it "clear" that they were "just filler" when you have not watched the entire series yet? How can you know anything about it if you fastfoward through it? How do you know what you missed? This is a very long story arc with lots of important details that are doled out bit by bit over the years. Much of this stuff people claim is "boring" or "filler" is going to lead to future story plots or is part of ongoing themes.
> 
> Reading the comments in here I sometimes wonder how many Type A Personalities or AADD types we have here.  The Sopranos was never intended to be just a gangster series and nothing more. They have artistic pretensions.


Pretensions. :up: A good description of the artistic content of this episode. 



dmdeane said:


> Pay attention!  Or don't. You won't miss what you never see.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. I'm just amused at how we can all watch the same thing and have totally opposite reactions. I got a lot out of the Paris scenes. For instance how Carm really is not your typical mafia wife, unlike her friend (and in answer to an earlier question someone asked, the "cold stones" in the title might refer to the stones of Paris and all the dead past generations that Carm is thinking about)...and that little dream sequence: "someone should tell your friend that she is dead". That's certainly going to come back later, if the writers are anywhere near as competent with future episodes as they have been with past episodes. So I liked the episode. To each his own though.


Yes, I got all of that out of the Paris scenes also and I only watched about half of them. Filler.

I don't think that the dream will show up later though. I thought it was a simple connection of the previous episode where Carm talked to Adriana's mother. To me this was another way the writers show that the characters have a side to them that is just like everyone else in the world while at the same time they are consumed by selfish greed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

For the record: I believe that 99% of the people that say they FF through a scene are full of crap


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pmyers said:


> For the record: I believe that 99% of the people that say they FF through a scene are full of crap


Yup, especially when they have comments about what they FF'd through, but they offer little comments about what they *didn't* FF through.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

dmdeane said:


> How is it "clear" that they were "just filler" when you have not watched the entire series yet? How can you know anything about it if you fastfoward through it? How do you know what you missed? This is a very long story arc with lots of important details that are doled out bit by bit over the years. Much of this stuff people claim is "boring" or "filler" is going to lead to future story plots or is part of ongoing themes.
> 
> Reading the comments in here I sometimes wonder how many Type A Personalities or AADD types we have here.  The Sopranos was never intended to be just a gangster series and nothing more. They have artistic pretensions.  Pay attention!  Or don't. You won't miss what you never see.
> 
> Edit: just to be clear, I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything. I'm just amused at how we can all watch the same thing and have totally opposite reactions. I got a lot out of the Paris scenes. For instance how Carm really is not your typical mafia wife, unlike her friend (and in answer to an earlier question someone asked, the "cold stones" in the title might refer to the stones of Paris and all the dead past generations that Carm is thinking about)...and that little dream sequence: "someone should tell your friend that she is dead". That's certainly going to come back later, if the writers are anywhere near as competent with future episodes as they have been with past episodes. So I liked the episode. To each his own though.


HERE,HERE!!!!!!

If you don't like it DONT WATCH IT!........GREAT ESP!.....NO COMPLAINTS HERE!


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Joeg180 said:


> Phil coming out of the closet in Vito's room was great. The shot of the guy who borrowed money was interesting. From his reaction it is implied he got the $20 grand and is now in the clear. Did Tony get his $200 grand from Vito?
> 
> Why couldn't Phil fall asleep?
> 
> I think he couldn't fall asleep because he know's what's going down or about to go down. He has to know he stepped out of line killing one of Tony's capo's! I think he also know's MAYBE that something happened to his Capo(the big guy) maybe he hasn't heard from him and has a SICK FEELING. If he wasn't a Capo I don't think Tony would have cared that much about it. Phil is starting a mob war and as much as he thinks he's the **** and untouchable.......WE ALL KNOW EVERYBODY CAN GET TOUCHED! So there has to be some worry.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> That would have required another meeting between Tony & Vito that wasn't shown. I don't think that's very likely.
> 
> And on HD, I could see that each bundle was labeled $5,000, for a 3-bundle total of $15,000. That's just walking-around money for Tony.


My HD saw 4 bundle's of $5,000 for a total of $20,000  ......I saw 2 bundle's together in one of the pocket's...I'll look again though to see.


----------



## christopher710 (Dec 15, 2003)

>>>>>Phil, btw, was way out of line whacking one of Tony's captains. Phil's gotta be made to pay for that. We'll see how this plays out.<<<<<


I thought Tony made a deal with Phil, he traded Vito for the no-show jobs they needed. 

Anyone else catch this?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

christopher710 said:


> >>>>>Phil, btw, was way out of line whacking one of Tony's captains. Phil's gotta be made to pay for that. We'll see how this plays out.<<<<<
> 
> I thought Tony made a deal with Phil, he traded Vito for the no-show jobs they needed.
> 
> Anyone else catch this?


No...he pondered how he can react to this transgression given that he has a lot of money coming to him from Phil, but he was clearly upset (and surprised) when he found out...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

KRS said:


> Continuity nitpick: In the dinner scene with Carm and Roe, the wine glasses went from almost empty to half full as the camera was going back and forth between perspectives.


I've got a nitpick too.

When Tony is watching football with Bobby, the voice-over makes it clear that they're watching an Eagles-Giants game, but the teams on the field clearly are NOT the Eagles or Giants. And in fact, the action on the field doesn't match the voice-over ... they show a running play, and then the camera pans off the TV, and the announcer says something about "McNabb scrambles ... and hits the receiver."

In the credits at the end of the episode, they acknowledge the Canadian Football League. So the NFL must have wanted to charge them too much for the rights to some game footage, so they got it from the CFL instead. I guess they don't need the NFL's permission to use the name "McNabb" or "Eagles" in the voice-over. I probably wouldn't have noticed, but I'm an Eagles fan, and it jumped right out at me when neither team had *any* green in their uniforms.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

tubsone said:


> HERE,HERE!!!!!!
> 
> If you don't like it DONT WATCH IT!


You mean <gasp> FF though the parts we don't like?





tubsone said:


> ........GREAT ESP!.....NO COMPLAINTS HERE!


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

Put me in the camp of folks who wish they would be doing more to advance the storyline with only 9 episodes now left in the series. If this were a regular network series with 20-24 episodes in a season, this would have been a perfectly good hour. But there just isn't that much time left and I would much rather spend it in New Jersey rather than spend 30 minutes watching Carmela sight-see in Paris on a voyage of self-discovery.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Bananfish said:


> I've got a nitpick too.
> 
> When Tony is watching football with Bobby, the voice-over makes it clear that they're watching an Eagles-Giants game, but the teams on the field clearly are NOT the Eagles or Giants. And in fact, the action on the field doesn't match the voice-over ... they show a running play, and then the camera pans off the TV, and the announcer says something about "McNabb scrambles ... and hits the receiver."
> 
> In the credits at the end of the episode, they acknowledge the Canadian Football League. So the NFL must have wanted to charge them too much for the rights to some game footage, so they got it from the CFL instead. I guess they don't need the NFL's permission to use the name "McNabb" or "Eagles" in the voice-over. I probably wouldn't have noticed, but I'm an Eagles fan, and it jumped right out at me when neither team had *any* green in their uniforms.


WINNER!!....In this week's Sports Illustrated:

In the May 14 episode of HBO's The Sopranos, Tony and his brother-in-law Bobby Baccalieri bonded while watching a Giants game on TV. But the scene probably left sharp-eared viewers saying "Eh?" Tony and Bobby were actually watching a CFL telecast(the voice of CBC broadcaster Chris Cuthbert could be heard in the background). The northern league has been selling footage to production companies for less than the NFL, charging roughly $890 for a few seconds,according to the Toronto Globe and Mail. The league has had serveral high-profile camoes,filling in for NFL action in NBC's Las Vegas and West Wing and in 2005 Best Picture nominee Brokeback Mountain. Chris McCracken,the CFL's senior director of broadcasting, says the league will continue the placements, "as long as it's not a scene where, say, someone is shot in the foreground."


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

tubsone said:


> WINNER!!....In this week's Sports Illustrated:
> 
> In the May 14 episode of HBO's The Sopranos, Tony and his brother-in-law Bobby Baccalieri bonded while watching a Giants game on TV. But the scene probably left sharp-eared viewers saying "Eh?" Tony and Bobby were actually watching a CFL telecast(the voice of CBC broadcaster Chris Cuthbert could be heard in the background). The northern league has been selling footage to production companies for less than the NFL, charging roughly $890 for a few seconds,according to the Toronto Globe and Mail. The league has had serveral high-profile camoes,filling in for NFL action in NBC's Las Vegas and West Wing and in 2005 Best Picture nominee Brokeback Mountain. Chris McCracken,the CFL's senior director of broadcasting, says the league will continue the placements, "as long as it's not a scene where, say, someone is shot in the foreground."


In fairness, I had the right info, but I posted it about the wrong episode - my post should have been in the May 14 episode thread. I had been away on vacation and watched them both the same night, and thought the football stuff had been in the May 21 episode.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

So what was the "vito" thing all about. Why did we waste so many episodes on this.?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

purple6816 said:


> So what was the "vito" thing all about. Why did we waste so many episodes on this.?


Because this show is over. They are really going out with a whimper. It seems the writers have no clue how to get to the end so they send Carm to Paris to stare at statues for 30 minutes.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

Figaro said:


> The show has lacked that for a couple of seasons now. On a personal level I have come to except that Chase is going to continue to masturbate in his supposed prose and never wrap things up. I would just be content to stop seeing Edie Falcos overwrought acting. There needs to be a "Carmela cries and hyperventilates" drinking game.


I totally agree. I was hopeing they would wack Edie seasons ago. I like watching carmela now. She was anoying seasons past.

30 minutes in paris was a waste of time. Not sure where they are going with this show.

Wish they would spend more time in NJ. In Verona where I went to school (intro scenes) or in the house in North Caldwell which is built on my familys land and old swim club. Or try to tie the show to the gotti's a bit. (Went to school with John Jr).

Writers please make the last episodes worth our time. Dont destroy your fan base with this krap.

Please. Please. Please


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

purple6816 said:


> So what was the "vito" thing all about. Why did we waste so many episodes on this.?


Probably because it looks like this is going to be the spark that sets off a gang war between Jersey and New York...


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Bananfish said:


> In fairness, I had the right info, but I posted it about the wrong episode - my post should have been in the May 14 episode thread. I had been away on vacation and watched them both the same night, and thought the football stuff had been in the May 21 episode.


WELL...When I said winner!....I meant you.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

purple6816 said:


> I totally agree. I was hopeing they would wack Edie seasons ago. I like watching carmela now. She was anoying seasons past.
> 
> 30 minutes in paris was a waste of time. Not sure where they are going with this show.
> 
> ...


They would never destroy the REAL FAN base no matter how bad YOU THINK it's been.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

tubsone said:


> WELL...When I said winner!....I meant you.


I knew that you meant me (or at least my post) ... and appreciate it!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

christopher710 said:


> >>>>>Phil, btw, was way out of line whacking one of Tony's captains. Phil's gotta be made to pay for that. We'll see how this plays out.<<<<<
> 
> I thought Tony made a deal with Phil, he traded Vito for the no-show jobs they needed.
> 
> Anyone else catch this?


I thought Tony gave up Vito to Phil, also, but from what others have said, it seems more likely that it was the guy who he lent 20k. I'm still not 100% convinced that Tony wasn't the man ultimately responsible.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Bravo to the people who say "How can we watch the same show and see such different things?" As someone who is in therapy and is getting sooo much out of it, I cannot understand how people think the scenes with Dr Melfi are boring. She is in a difficult situation...trying to treat a controlling, angry narcissist who is in the mob...and does a good job! :up: :up: 
When she nailed Tony...told him he was mad at Carmela for doing for AJ exactly what his mother never did for him (but what he always wished she would)...protect him from his father...man! That pissed him off...but he knows it's the truth. Behind the anger is fear...and the knowledge that the fear is there is even more scary!  
I admire Tony for keeping with the counseling...even though it makes him mad sometimes...that's ok, Tony..hang in there, buddy. She did give you some good advice! 
And I loved what he said to AJ about "doubling up" on the hoodies like the "morons on MTV" wear.  
Great ep, IMO! :up: :up:


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Regina said:


> I cannot understand how people think the scenes with Dr Melfi are boring. She is in a difficult situation...trying to treat a controlling, angry narcissist who is in the mob...and does a good job! :up: :up:


Anyone else like a job where you can say the wrong thing and wake up dead or with a horse head next to you?

phox


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

jradford said:


> I thought Tony gave up Vito to Phil, also, but from what others have said, it seems more likely that it was the guy who he lent 20k. I'm still not 100% convinced that Tony wasn't the man ultimately responsible.


Maybe... but there's no way Tony would give up that 200K. So either they didn't show Vito handing it over, or else Tony was not involved.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Maybe... but there's no way Tony would give up that 200K. So either they didn't show Vito handing it over, or else Tony was not involved.


moreover, all you need to do is look at Tony's reaction when the guy came in with the news about Vito...Tony was surprised and more than a little upset...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Anubys said:


> moreover, all you need to do is look at Tony's reaction when the guy came in with the news about Vito...Tony was surprised and more than a little upset...


It's funny because my initial feeling of Tony being "in" on Vito's death made his reaction the next day seem very staged. It felt like he was putting on a show to appease the other captains.

To play devil's advocate, I think Tony might be willing to throw away 200k (assuming he never collected) in order to start a war with Phil that he actually feels he can win right now. Getting Phil to whack Vito did two things: 1) It took out Vito, who HAD to go. Tony's guys would have gone along with Tony's decision of Vito living in Atlantic City, but there was some serious anger from several of the captains, on screen. They seemed to be suprised that it wasn't a no-brainer that Vito was getting whacked. 2) It gives him grounds to take down Phil. Phil's NY group has always been the dominant force, but he might have something brewing with other folks in NY. I can't imagine that everyone is thrilled that Phil is the new acting boss.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

but I'm talking about Tony's reaction right after he found out (when he took Silvio to the back room to vent)... 

also, Tony said a few times that Phil has twice the muscle that he has...so I don't think he wants to start a war...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Anubys said:


> but I'm talking about Tony's reaction right after he found out (when he took Silvio to the back room to vent)...
> 
> also, Tony said a few times that Phil has twice the muscle that he has...so I don't think he wants to start a war...


I don't disagree, but I wouldn't be suprised, nor do I think it's totally unrealistic, to think Tony might have something up his sleeve. I admit that it isn't the most likely scenario.

- edited previous post a little.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

jradford said:


> I don't disagree, but I wouldn't be suprised, nor do I think it's totally unrealistic, to think Tony might have something up his sleeve. I admit that it isn't the most likely scenario.


One always needs to consider what kind of show they are dealing with. Some shows like to keep some details hidden in order to provide a surprise "a-ha!" moment every now and then (Desperate Housewives springs to mind). But this is not one of those shows, so I really doubt that Tony has something up his sleeve that viewers don't know about.

For instance, have we, the viewers, ever found out that someone was an informer after the fact? No. And that would be a very natural "whodunnit" kind of thing to engage in. But The Sopranos just doesn't engage in that type of thing - the "reality" of the Sopranos world is entertaining all in itself without having to resort to parlor tricks to make the viewers guess what "really" is happening.

So I tend to find a lot of the speculation about "maybe X is an informer" or "maybe Tony tipped Phil off" or "maybe Silvio let Adriana go" to be pretty laughable. That's just not how this show goes about its business. When something happens, they let you know - they don't hide little details to spring them out later with a "fooled ya! Big ***** was an informant all along!" or "gotcha! Tony had a master plan going all along!" flourish.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't read this whole thread yet, but...did I miss a Sopranos episode last week? The last ep I saw was this one. And I checked my tivo for what it recorded this past Sunday...and it's a repeat...


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

PacMan3000 said:


> I didn't read this whole thread yet, but...did I miss a Sopranos episode last week? The last ep I saw was this one. And I checked my tivo for what it recorded this past Sunday...and it's a repeat...


They took Memorial Day weekend off (apparently thinking people weren't home to watch), and aired three reruns instead. The season finales of The Sopranos and Big Love air this Sunday.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Yo-

...born and raised in W Caldwell...I love seeing all my old stamping grounds.



purple6816 said:


> I totally agree. I was hopeing they would wack Edie seasons ago. I like watching carmela now. She was anoying seasons past.
> 
> 30 minutes in paris was a waste of time. Not sure where they are going with this show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Anyone else like a job where you can say the wrong thing and wake up dead....?


err, um... I don't think anyone can wake up dead. 

I agree, the paris scenes were a waste - WE GET IT ALREADY - spend the time on something else. I particularly miss the scenes/arc with the feds keeping close and stratagizing on how to get to Tony, et al.

And now Fin can finally sleep well at night, too! And he doesn't need Meadow to protect him, so he's most likely out of there... sending Meadow back home to NJ... where (as I've said in another thread), I think she's the one who would ultimately take over for Tony.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hank said:


> And now Fin can finally sleep well at night, too!


Except for strain on his conscience because he's living in sin with Meadow 

that was a heck of a line from Tony...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

tubsone said:


> They would never destroy the REAL FAN base no matter how bad YOU THINK it's been.


Sounds like someone has a Soprano's Leg Humpers Club membership ID card has a single digit number on it.

Face it. The emperor has no clothes! Without the violence of this episode, and a few good lines, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> Sounds like someone has a Soprano's Leg Humpers Club membership ID card has a single digit number on it.
> 
> Face it. The emperor has no clothes! Without the violence of this episode, and a few good lines, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Please with your elementary insults!.....zzzzzzzzzzzz Don't watch it! LOYAL Soprano's Fan thru thick and thin!.....I Don't get on bandwagon to bandwagon like you. Go watch the UNIT or Prison break watercooler H8TER!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tubsone said:


> Please with your elementary insults!.....zzzzzzzzzzzz Don't watch it! LOYAL Soprano's Fan thru thick and thin!.....I Don't get on bandwagon to bandwagon like you. Go watch the UNIT or Prison break watercooler H8TER!


tubsone, I have to disagree with you. Mr. Soze is not a thread crapper. He is stating what many of us *loyal Soprano's fans* feel about this season. It is not as good as previous seasons, and considering that this is their swan song, disappointing. I love the Soprano's, but this year has been less than stellar. I've enjoyed the show more than enough to keep me watching through the few episodes remaining, but I wonder ... if the first season had been like this, would it have the fan base it has now? Me thinks unlikely.

Blind loyalty to a TV show? It's just a TV show  I *love* my TV, and watch waaay too much, but it's still TV


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

astrohip said:


> tubsone, I have to disagree with you. Mr. Soze is not a thread crapper. He is stating what many of us *loyal Soprano's fans* feel about this season. It is not as good as previous seasons, and considering that this is their swan song, disappointing. I love the Soprano's, but this year has been less than stellar. I've enjoyed the show more than enough to keep me watching through the few episodes remaining, but I wonder ... if the first season had been like this, would it have the fan base it has now? Me thinks unlikely.
> 
> Blind loyalty to a TV show? It's just a TV show  I *love* my TV, and watch waaay too much, but it's still TV


Well maybe you,Vido and your boy Mr. Soze can go hang out and talk about where it all went wrong.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

tubsone said:


> Well maybe you,Vido and your boy Mr. Soze can go hang out and talk about where it all went wrong.


If you review comments made on other shows in this season, you will find that you are in a minority position. NTTAWWT.
I watch TV primarily for entertainment, and a lot of this season has simply not been entertaining to me.
Nor has it been to many of my friends and acquaintances IRL who are still hanging in there and who haven't already bagged it.
Yes, it's had a few good moments, but it's not heresy to say this season has mostly sucked.
Your mileage varies from mine.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Hank said:


> I particularly miss the scenes/arc with the feds keeping close and stratagizing on how to get to Tony, et al............


I'm starting to wonder if Christopher's AA buddy is an FBI informant, similar to Adrianna's "friend" who struck up a conversation with her while shopping. Christopher met this weasel at AA, which the FBI knew Christopher was attending.

In this episode, Chris's weasel buddy was privy to the inside story about Vito's murder because he was hanging out in the back room at Satriolle's with Chris.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Christopher's AA buddy is an FBI informant, similar to Adrianna's "friend" who struck up a conversation with her while shopping. Christopher met this weasel at AA, which the FBI knew Christopher was attending.


I'm also wondering about Chris' new wife. We met her in one episode, and 15 minutes later, they're married  . And now, I'm not sure we've seen her for more than 5 seconds total since then. Maybe the house buying scene, anything else? And BTW, whatever happened with his house? Did he buy it or not? This season has seen story lines rolled in & then dropped quicker than Paris Hilton goes thru boyfriends.

IAC, her sudden appearance made me wonder too--ulterior motive?


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> If you review comments made on other shows in this season, you will find that you are in a minority position. NTTAWWT.
> I watch TV primarily for entertainment, and a lot of this season has simply not been entertaining to me.
> Nor has it been to many of my friends and acquaintances IRL who are still hanging in there and who haven't already bagged it.
> Yes, it's had a few good moments, but it's not heresy to say this season has mostly sucked.
> Your mileage varies from mine.


Who CARES if I'am in the minority!? and Who CARES about how many posts you have to mine(Does that mean your in the cool club and I'am not).Good for you,your friends and your acquaintances.You guy's probably all where the same matching color hat too and say "Well he's got it on so it must be cool?"...."Monkey See' Monkey Do! Sorry man I'am all out of bananas!" Remember my bandwagon reference?....you better get back on it's leaving again.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

tubsone said:


> Who CARES if I'am in the minority!? and Who CARES about how many posts you have to mine(Does that mean your in the cool club and I'am not).Good for you,your friends and your acquaintances.You guy's probably all where the same matching color hat too and say "Well he's got it on so it must be cool?"...."Monkey See' Monkey Do! Sorry man I'am all out of bananas!" Remember my bandwagon reference?....you better get back on it's leaving again.


errrr....um...dag!


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

Regina said:


> And I loved what he said to AJ about "doubling up" on the hoodies like the "morons on MTV" wear.


What Tony actually said was: "like the moulinyans on MTV".

From the Urban Dictionary:
Moulinyan - phonetic spelling of mulignane - Italian word for eggplant.

Italian-American slang for ******.


----------

